# Bare Minerals job application process & outcome (for me)



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I have been looking for a job to supplement my income and help me until I finally have built my business up and have full-time money.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  So, I put in an application for Bare Minerals because they were on Craigslist saying they were hiring.  Their application is a general online application that doesn't say for what store or anything, you just fill out the information, and they say they will contact you.  So, I did that and it was for the "Beauty Ambassador" position which is to work at the makeup counter/and or boutique.  I filled it out weeks and weeks ago, and heard nothing.

Finally got a call last week from the manager at the makeup counter for Bare Escentuals in Macy's at a local mall near me.  Said she received my application via fax from her HR department, and would be interested in having me come in for an interview.  We set an interview for a couple days later for noon.  I got there around 11:30 because I wanted to get there early to show that I was a dependable employee that shows up on time for work because I really wanted this job, I thought it would be cool to have because I am a makeup artist, and love makeup and although Bare Escentuals isn't MAC as far as makeup artistry goes, I figured it would be cool to be able to work in the mall, meet people, help them feel good about themselves and get the discount because I do use Bare Minerals!

So, I met with the girl, we went into the mall on one of the couches to sit because there is no privacy at the counter to do an interview.  We interviewed for about 1 hour but that has a lot to do with the fact we clicked and were really talking as friends by the end.  She asked questions like what do I see myself doing with the company, why did I apply at Bare Escentuals, etc.  She explained to me that Bare Escentuals is into a make-under, not a make-over.  She said that Bare Escentuals will do a demonstration on half of your face, showing you about the product and teaching you, and then letting you do the other half, so that the customer will not only be able to obviously buy the product but also leave knowing how to use it.  She said Bare Escentuals is very big on "the girlfriend experience" and that means when a customer approaches to treat them how you would treat a friend, and to be very warm and friendly with them and make them feel comfortable like they are with a friend and treat them basically how you would want to be treated.  Being as though I am the definition of "girlfriend experience", I knew this would be no problem, because people ALWAYS tell me how they feel like they've known me forever, and it's so easy to talk to me, etc etc.  I'm a very warm and friendly person right off the bat, and I'm always smiling, but not oversmily where you want to punch me in the fact, but I don't have an ice queen demeanor and not smile and just stare at you, that's what I'm saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Anyway, she explained that Bare Escentuals employee's do not work on commission, that we get paid a higher hourly rate, but we do have goals and quota we are expected to meet.  So, the interview went really well and she said that she had other people to interview but if they are interested in me, she would be calling me back for a second interview with either a regional manager or the counter manager of Macy's.  She said they would not call back unless they were interested.  The interview was on Friday, and it was now Wednesday and I heard nothing, I got nervous but I figured if that is God's will, then it is.  I tried to call over there actually but there was a problem with Macy's have the wrong extension for Bare Escentuals and I called and got 2 other makeup counters and kept getting bounced around and finally got Bare Escentuals and it was busy.  So, I figured it was a sign and said forget it!

I got a call from Bare Escentuals on Thursday saying that she was very interested and she would like to schedule an interview with the Regional Manager, but it would be a phone interview.  I asked how does that all work, and she said she would just call and ask a couple questions, basically to feel out my personality and give her input to her, and she said that she, herself basically is the one who makes the decision on hiring me, she said the Regional Manager is just another ear and brain to pick for an opinion.  Spoke w/the Regional and she asked similiar questions, and a couple different company type questions and we had a friendly talk as well, spoke for about 20 mins, and she said I would be hearing from someone soon.

So, that day and night passed with no call, finally got a call from her, offering me the job!  I went in later that day and filled out the new hire paperwork and I asked her how did she make her decision and how many people did she interview, she said she interviewed about 10 people but she said as soon as she met me, she knew she was going to pick me, and she had interviewed some fabulous people but she said I was always in the back of her mind!  She then said that even if I didn't get the job there for some reason that when I came in for the interview that manager from the Lancome counter who I was chatting with very shortly while waiting to start the interview, I was asking her about some skin care products, she inquired about me and said that she wanted to hire me if I couldn't work there!  LOL  The girl from Bare Escentuals was like, I told her that I had you first and that you were mine!  I was like LOL! 

So, I start in a week, the paperwork has to get sent to San Franciso where their HQ is at and I have to get an employee number, and then I have to go thru register training with Macys for 2 days, and then I can start there.  I am only part time which is 10-15 hours a week, and I got started at 10/hr.  She said there is plenty of oppurtunity to advance at that company, she is looking to become a regional herself and she said she was basically looking for someone to eventually replace her and she said she feels that I have the right attitude and she would eventually see me taking over her position.  The company does offer benefits and a 401k as well, even to part timers.  We get 50% off of all products, and you did not need makeup experience to work there, a sales background was helpful.  They do all the teaching though because their products are different then traditional makeup products.  I also have to attend a 2 day seminar which is in another state and she said although some people drive there back and forth for the two days and it is feasible for me to drive there because its about an hour, she said she has connections and would get Bare Escentuals to put me up in a hotel for the one night. 

So, that's my long as hell review and experience!  And here are some items she threw at me last night cuz I said I wanted to buy some new makeup (foundation) because I've been breaking out like crazy from more than likely the airbrush makeup or primer I'm using and I want to go back to mineral makeup for now cuz I know I don't break out from it.. So, she said well don't buy anything!  I will give you samples to hold you over for a week!  So, she gave me foundation, blemish therapy and let me pick a eyeshadow and a blush, and she also gave me this cool lipgloss on a keychain type thing!  I have a picture of the foundation, the brush and the lipgloss.  The brush is adorable and it's soft!  The other things were just in the small sample container just like the foundation, but I got to pick the blush/shadow colors right off the display.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 3, 2011)

That is soooooo kewl!!!!!!!! Way to go!


----------



## Juntra (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations! Thank you for sharing your story with us! I really want to work at a makeup counter just to have a job I really enjoy.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats! I was just at bare Escentuals  the other day with my co worker and the lady there was doing her makeup and i chimmed in on a couple of things and shes like "well you really know about makeup huh?" lol..I been wondering  how you get a job there? I never seen the ad on CL...maybe because they arent hiring in NYC (the one on 34st) none the less I would love to work there whenever a spot opens. Make sure your the first in line for her position when she gets promoted  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mizzjustified33 (Apr 3, 2011)

Maybe you could go on their website and apply because they do have the application online there, and then they will process it to HR and then if someone is hiring in that area, ya never know!  Because they are expanding all over the place and really plan on blowing up and opening more boutiques and counters.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 3, 2011)

UGHHHH that was just me ^^^^^^^^^ For some reason whenever I have FB open prior to here or just switch to a different computer and have to open a new window or whatever the case, it will first intially pop up as Changing Faces and then if I type something, then all the sudden it comes up as my facebook crap... then I have to log out and resign in.. its really a pain in the ass


----------



## divadoll (Apr 3, 2011)

Congratulations!  That is awesome.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 3, 2011)

Yay!! Congratulations!! And yeah, you are really easy to talk too! LOL!





Congrats again!! You will do wonderfully!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Apr 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Mizzjustified33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe you could go on their website and apply because they do have the application online there, and then they will process it to HR and then if someone is hiring in that area, ya never know!  Because they are expanding all over the place and really plan on blowing up and opening more boutiques and counters.



Yeah I just checked out their website. There's no openings in the city but I submitted my resume anyway !! Thanks


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys!  You know what was funny is at first I wanted the job really bad, and then my mom started saying that she feels I should really focus on the salon because she thinks great things are going to happen for my career at the salon.. Let me just preface by saying this.. My mother is a born again Christian, as am I, but in our faith we believe that the Lord gives us gifts of the spirit, such as the gift of discernment, the gift of prophecy, etc etc.. I'm totally not going to get into this because I don't want to bring up spirituality but anyways my mother has the gift of prophecy and she usually has dreams about things that happen, sometimes it happens when shes awake but mostly not.. and she believes (as do i) that it's the Lord telling her.. ANYWAYS.. before I started working at the salon, my mom kept having a dream that I was working at that salon, and she wanted to tell me to go there and inquire if they want a makeup artist, but she knew that I would be like UHH no yea right (which is the exact truth!!) so she didn't say anything (my confidence level was not there yet, i wanted to build my portfolio first before i did something like that).. so when i told her that the salon actually contacted me because they found me on facebook she was like oh MAN i cant believe this blah blah and told me how she wanted to tell me to go there, etc...

anyway, so said she knows that im going to be very successful there and big things are going to happen there, and she thinks that bare escentuals might make me unavailable for the salon when i should put that first... but then i was like its only part time and i need some sort of steady income for right now.. the job at bare escentuals is only 10-15 hours... so she kept putting it in my head that its not a good idea because whats 10-15 hours when i could have much success somewhere else.. she said especially depending on how much those 10-15 hours are gonna be split up because the mall is about 25 mins from my house and she said with the gas alone driving back and forth and by the time they take taxes are out, ill be making around 100 bux give or take a week and then i have to put that towards gas in going there... so i had all this crap in my head after i was offered the job and i was like UGHH what should i DO???

so i was like you know what let me just go down there and talk to the girl cuz she really likes me and wants me to work there cuz i think she wants to become friends, as do i, i really think shes cool and its hard for me to get female friends at this age, cuz a lot of girls are witchy or petty or two faced and im 30, like where the hell am i gonna meet friends?  lol so i figured i could also make friends working there and stuff, because most of my friends are married with kids now and im not married and i def have no kids so i actually am to myself a lot of the times and would love some female friends.... BUT ANYWAY i went there and spoke to her and asked how the hours would be split up and she said she could do it over 2 days and i was like oh well thats great then!  because i said if it was a couiple hours here and there and spread over like 4 days, it would totally not be worth it, gas wise etc.. and she said noooo i would never do that to you... and then told me there are other opp.'s to work extra hours at events they have and she said u never know what will happen with the company, and her trying to move on and etc etc and if the counter does well, we can get more hours alloted to us, and she said the counter is struggling right now so.. hopefully i can help!  she also said she will schedule the hours around when i can work and definitely on a monday she needs me which works cuz the salon is closed on a monday!  and then any other day i want!  so that works!

my main goal is to just get more experience being able to talk to people and do makeup on them and be able to build a very comfortable attitude with meeting people and being really close to them applying makeup on their face and learn to work with ALL skin types etc.. and also get that discount baby!!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 4, 2011)

Have faith in your actions and in the decisions you make.  While your mother has great intentions, you are also your own person and faith speaks to you in different ways.  Always listen to your mother, but also listen to your gut.  He gave each of us one for a reason (women's are especially strong - hence woman's intuition!).  I'm sure you'll do well. I know it. 

Play it by ear and see how it goes in the beginning - if the salon starts booming and you find yourself booked all the time, then you can always leave B.E. 

Also, we're your friends! LOL!


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahaha, thanks girl!  Yeah, I even told my boss at the salon about it and she even said just try it out and we'll see how it goes.  Cuz my boss is gonna have late hours soon at the salon a couple nights a week so she said she would throw me some actual regular desk work so I can get some money so I want to work Bare Escentuals around that as well, like you said, if it's Gods will it will all fall into place.. I have another issue that could possibly pop up with Bare Escentuals, but I got to wait and see on that one.. I dont even feel like getting into THAT!  lol


----------



## divadoll (Apr 4, 2011)

God only provides doors of opportunities.  Whether you open those doors and enter thru is up to you.  That's where it goes with the saying 'God helps those that helps themselves'.  Good on you for helping yourself because nothing just falls on your lap...you won't appreciate them that way.  You're mom just wants you to have some stability, I think.  Maybe if you are given too many choices, you may jeopardize the one at the salon.

I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## CHaNGiNGFaCESx (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG I am totally not opening up this when I have Facebook open anymore, this shit is so annoying!  ANYWAYS..

I just said a lot on Mizzjustified33 but I erased it and copy'd and pasted'd and somehow it got lost in translation and wont paste.. so ill try to remember what i said.. hmm i basically said that yea its only 10-15 hours and both bosses know about each other so hopefully it can all work out like in the movies and have a happy ending, LOL


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats!! They seem like a great company to work for. Not many places offer benefits like that to part timers. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kleelove (May 3, 2012)

I was so glad to come across your story. I officially got offered a job at a Bare Escentuals yesterday and i'm so excited! i go to fill out my emplyee ppw on tuesday! my one question is kinda silly but i love to shop so its valid.. i got hired at a leased bare escentuals inside of macys, do you know if there is a discount for macys???


----------



## isabel94 (Oct 9, 2012)

glad i found this.im actually looking for a job and i wanted to work at bare escentuals but i havent found the application online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can you hep me find it?

or email it to me.

Email deleted per Terms of Service.


----------

